# Time for a new Digi Camera



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

I think it's time to get a new digital camera. Anyone have any recommendations for a decent one under $300.00?


----------



## jeff (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a Canon S410 and S400 in the family today, both great performers.  Today I'd buy the Canon PowerShot A510 for $200 or the S410 for $300.


----------



## KKingery (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks Jeff - I know nothing about digital cameras, other than a higher pixel rating is best? I use an old Kodak DX3500 2.2 megapixel right now. It's been a good camera for general use, etc..but does'nt take a close-up worth a darn. Of course, it could be from being lugged around by my teenage kid!


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 11, 2005)

Jeff,
So, you think the A510 will take good pen photos? I have a sony mavica but am not happy with its performance. I have looked at the specs of the A510 and it looks like it would make a nice camera for pen pictures. Were the pics in your album taken with youur S410 and/or S400? I am ready to get something and the digital rebel is out of the question at the moment, even though I have the lenses. Thanks for any more info you may want to share.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />I have a Canon S410 and S400 in the family today, both great performers.  Today I'd buy the Canon PowerShot A510 for $200 or the S410 for $300.


----------



## pen-turners (Feb 11, 2005)

If you can pick up a used Canon Powershot G model I would highly recommend it.  I have used Canon exclusively after trying out almost every other brand and thier ease of use and functions are simply the best.  If you have any specific questions let me know offline and I can fill you in.

P.S.  It has an awesome macro mode!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 11, 2005)

I just got a Fugi A210 3.2 mega pixels but can,t comment as I havent learned how to use it yet. Was told this was good for taking pictures of pens. We'll see.


----------



## Gary (Feb 11, 2005)

If you are looking for used or refurbished cameras, Amazon.com is a good place to start. They offer both as well as new.



> _Originally posted by pen-turners_
> <br />If you can pick up a used Canon Powershot G model I would highly recommend it.  I have used Canon exclusively after trying out almost every other brand and thier ease of use and functions are simply the best.  If you have any specific questions let me know offline and I can fill you in.
> 
> P.S.  It has an awesome macro mode!!!!!
> ...


----------



## dougle40 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm using a Kodak Easy Share DX 4330 3.1 mp and I love it .


----------



## PenPauli (Feb 16, 2005)

I just saw the kodak dx7630,6.1 megapixel at office max 
for $349plus they throw in a 256mb secure digital card. 
 Seems like a great deal.  Two of my friends have it and
they say it is very easy to use.  Also has a 2.2" lcd
display.  I think i'm going to get one this week.


----------



## Gary (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is a link to a review of the camera:

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/dx7630.html


----------



## jdavis (Feb 17, 2005)

I use the Canon Powershot A 510 in my Digital photo section of Computer Applications and it does a great job. I think you would be happy with one.


----------

